# Carlos Bacca vs Jackson Martinez.



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2015)

*Carlos Bacca*, nato l'8 settembre 1986:

- Liga 2014/2015, 37 presenze di cui 31 da titolare, 20 gol (di cui 6 su rigore e 2 rigori sbagliati), 6 assist;

- Copa del Rey 2014/2015, 3 presenze di cui 1 da titolare, 1 gol;

- Europa League 2014/2015, 15 presenze di cui 8 da titolare, 7 gol (di cui 1 su rigore), 3 assist;

- Supercoppa Europea, 1 presenza e 0 gol.

Totale: 56 presenze con il Siviglia e 28 gol (di cui 7 su rigore), 9 assist.


*
Jackson Martinez*, nato il 3 ottobre 1986:

- Preliminari Champions League 2014-2015, 2 presenze e 1 gol;

- Liga portoghese, 30 presenze di cui 29 da titolare, 21 gol di cui 1 su rigore, 3 assist;

- Champions League 2014-2015, 8 presenze di cui 7 da titolare, 7 gol di cui 1 su rigore (e 1 rigore sbagliato), 0 assist;

- Coppa di lega, 2 presenze e 3 gol.

Totale: 42 presenze e 32 gol (di cui 2 su rigore), 3 assist.


*Video qui in basso al secondo post*


----------



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2015)

Giocatori per caratteristiche molto diversi. Inutile comunque prendersi in giro, quello veramente forte era JM. Bacca è un'immensa incognita.


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2015)

Forza fisica e capacità nel gioco aereo sono a favore dell' ex Porto.Tecnicamente non c'è un'enorme differenza anche se Martinez è più estroso in alcune giocate e calcia meglio con il piede debole rispetto a Bacca.
In definitiva penso che Jackson Martinez sia superiore a Bacca.Tra l'altro ha caratteristiche che si sposano meglio con il calcio Italiano mentre Bacca ha bisogno di spazi per esprimersi al meglio(che difficilmente troverà nel nostro campionato con difese chiuse e che rimangono basse al contrario del campionato spagnolo).Questo ovviamente non vuol dire che non possa fare comunque bene da noi.Bisogna costruirgli una squadra in grado di servirlo.Magari con qualcuno meglio di Bertolacci.


----------



## Renegade (28 Giugno 2015)

Jackson Martinez tutta la vita. A differenza di Bacca svaria su tutto il fronte d'attacco, è capace di sfornare assist, di fare la seconda punta, la prima punta, di allargarsi per favorire inserimenti dei compagni, è in grado di far bene nel gioco aereo, è forte fisicamente, trascina le difese su di sé, è più carismatico ed ha un tiro migliore. Vede la porta da ogni dove e fa anche azioni solitarie. Fa reparto da solo.

Bacca è quel tipo di giocatore che senza dei terzini di qualità o un centrocampista tecnico/regista è nullo. O lo imbecchi per fargli fare il gol a pochi cm dalla porta o è inutile. Praticamente un Destro internazionale. Non c'è proprio confronto a livello tecnico.

Detto ciò, a me non piace nessuno dei due e al Milan avrei scelto altro. Con 30-40 mln potevi prendere giocatori pronti al lancio o comunque di prospettiva; Benteke, Lacazette, Mitrovic ecc.


----------



## Love (28 Giugno 2015)

jm è più forte...pochi dubbi...speriamo però bacca ci sorprenda...


----------



## Torros (28 Giugno 2015)

Martinez nettamente per me...


----------



## Sanchez (28 Giugno 2015)

Bacca vale Destro

Fine


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Bacca vale Destro
> 
> Fine



Lo temo anch'io.


----------



## aleslash (28 Giugno 2015)

Eh Jackson mi fa impazzire, da mangiarsi le mani il fatto di non averlo preso, ancor più grave di non aver preso Kondo


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2015)

Meglio Jackson sicuramente. Centravanti completo e pericolosissimo in tutte le situazioni,non solo in area di rigore.


----------



## S T B (28 Giugno 2015)

lo dissi anche per Torres... nel campionato italiano che di livello al momento non è eccelso può far bene.
Ma Torres non c'era chi lo serviva, per Bacca spero il contrario. Rimango comunque scettico, non mi fa fare i salti di gioia...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

Jackson Martinez è più forte, Bacca però fa giocare meglio la squadra e sarebbe un partner migliore per Ibrahimovic


----------



## -Lionard- (29 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez tutta la vita. A differenza di Bacca svaria su tutto il fronte d'attacco, è capace di sfornare assist, di fare la seconda punta, la prima punta, di allargarsi per favorire inserimenti dei compagni, è in grado di far bene nel gioco aereo, è forte fisicamente, trascina le difese su di sé, è più carismatico ed ha un tiro migliore. Vede la porta da ogni dove e fa anche azioni solitarie. Fa reparto da solo.
> 
> Bacca è quel tipo di giocatore che senza dei terzini di qualità o un centrocampista tecnico/regista è nullo. O lo imbecchi per fargli fare il gol a pochi cm dalla porta o è inutile. Praticamente un Destro internazionale. Non c'è proprio confronto a livello tecnico.
> 
> Detto ciò, a me non piace nessuno dei due e al Milan avrei scelto altro. Con 30-40 mln potevi prendere giocatori pronti al lancio o comunque di prospettiva; Benteke, Lacazette, Mitrovic ecc.


A dir la verità nella scorsa stagione Martinez non ha fatto neanche un assist mentre Bacca ne ha fatti 9. Poi sono d'accordo che Martinez sia di un altro livello, anche fisicamente, ma ripeto che non dobbiamo descrivere il colombiano per ciò che non è. E' esploso tardi, è costato troppo, va servito perchè da solo non s'inventa il gol...tutto vero. Ma non è un semplice e banale finalizzatore perchè anche i numeri confermano che Carlos partecipava eccome al gioco del Siviglia. Non ha affatto piedi malvagi e se nella Colombia gioca da due anni è per questa ragione. Peckerman a fianco di Falcao (per lui intoccabile) vuole un'altra punta in grado di fare gioco e Bacca corrisponde alla descrizione più di Martinez.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> A dir la verità nella scorsa stagione Martinez non ha fatto neanche un assist mentre Bacca ne ha fatti 9. Poi sono d'accordo che Martinez sia di un altro livello, anche fisicamente, ma ripeto che non dobbiamo descrivere il colombiano per ciò che non è. E' esploso tardi, è costato troppo, va servito perchè da solo non s'inventa il gol...tutto vero. Ma non è un semplice e banale finalizzatore perchè anche i numeri confermano che Carlos partecipava eccome al gioco del Siviglia. Non ha affatto piedi malvagi e se nella Colombia gioca da due anni è per questa ragione. Peckerman a fianco di Falcao (per lui intoccabile) vuole un'altra punta in grado di fare gioco e Bacca corrisponde alla descrizione più di Martinez.



Comunque Jackson Martinez ha fatto 7 assist l'anno scorso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

A me basta guardarli in faccia per capire quale dei due è forte e quale dei due è una pippa e quello forte non è quello che abbiamo preso noi....


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me basta guardarli in faccia per capire quale dei due è forte e quale dei due è una pippa e quello forte non è quello che abbiamo preso noi....



Quindi secondo te basta vedere un faccia un calciatore per capire se è forte, bene ce l'hai presente la faccia di Pirlo?


----------



## -Lionard- (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque Jackson Martinez ha fatto 7 assist l'anno scorso.


Hai ragione, su Transfermarket dicono che sia 7 il numero dei suoi assist. Ho letto invece su un altro sito di statistiche calcistiche che ritengo solitamente affidabile che ne aveva fatti 0. In ogni caso i numeri di Bacca sono praticamente confermati (su uno sono 10 gli assist, sull'altro 9).


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te basta vedere un faccia un calciatore per capire se è forte, bene ce l'hai presente la faccia di Pirlo?



Certo, faccia da ***.zone (passatemi il termine,serve per farsi capire) che si vede da un km che sa di essere fortissimo...
Ho guardato su gazzetta tv Colombia-Argentina e ti giuro che ho indovinato chi avrebbe calciato male dei colombiani solo guardandoli in faccia..non sono Nostradamus ma si vedeva da un miglio quelli che andavano sul dischetto con le mutande piene...
Non dirmi che non la vedevi dalla faccia la differenza tra super pippo e gilardino dai..


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo, faccia da (passatemi il termine,serve per farsi capire) che si vede da un km che sa di essere fortissimo...
> Ho guardato su gazzetta tv Colombia-Argentina e ti giuro che ho indovinato chi avrebbe calciato male dei colombiani solo guardandoli in faccia..non sono Nostradamus ma si vedeva da un miglio quelli che andavano sul dischetto con le mutande piene...
> Non dirmi che non la vedevi dalla faccia la differenza tra super pippo e gilardino dai..



La chiudo qua perchè so, o almeno lo spero con tutto il cuore che non pensi veramente di poter giudicare il valore di un calciatore dalla faccia


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> La chioudo qua perchè so, o almeno lo spero con tutto il cuore che non pensi veramente di poter giudicare il valore di un calciatore dalla faccia



Non è una regola ferrea ma credimi, se sai leggere non nei lineamenti ma nelle smorfie, nello sguardo e nei modi di certi giocatori intravedi subito come sono..guarda che buona parte della psicologia si basa sull'osservazione di gesti involontari che dicono delle persone molto più di quanto fanno le parole..
Magari Bacca ci stupirà e farà 20 gol, me lo auguro se dovesse arrivare e spero di sbagliarmi completamente ma per ora resto della mia idea..pippa incredibile e annunciata..


----------



## Renegade (29 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> A dir la verità nella scorsa stagione Martinez non ha fatto neanche un assist mentre Bacca ne ha fatti 9. Poi sono d'accordo che Martinez sia di un altro livello, anche fisicamente, ma ripeto che non dobbiamo descrivere il colombiano per ciò che non è. E' esploso tardi, è costato troppo, va servito perchè da solo non s'inventa il gol...tutto vero. Ma non è un semplice e banale finalizzatore perchè anche i numeri confermano che Carlos partecipava eccome al gioco del Siviglia. Non ha affatto piedi malvagi e se nella Colombia gioca da due anni è per questa ragione. Peckerman a fianco di Falcao (per lui intoccabile) vuole un'altra punta in grado di fare gioco e Bacca corrisponde alla descrizione più di Martinez.



Sugli assist ti ha già risposto Louis, anticipandomi. Comunque secondo me si sta cercando di metabolizzare l'acquisto estremizzando le sue qualità, cercando di non vedere il prezzo. Bacca parteciperà al gioco ma non come Martinez. Partecipa al gioco tanto quanto Destro e Torres. E se non verrà servito lo score sarà il medesimo, perché non fa reparto da solo tantomeno segna su sua iniziativa. Tutti i gol segnati quest'anno sono stati fatti a un cm dalla porta, sempre servito...


----------



## -Lionard- (29 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sugli assist ti ha già risposto Louis, anticipandomi. Comunque secondo me si sta cercando di metabolizzare l'acquisto estremizzando le sue qualità, cercando di non vedere il prezzo. Bacca parteciperà al gioco ma non come Martinez. Partecipa al gioco tanto quanto Destro e Torres. E se non verrà servito lo score sarà il medesimo, perché non fa reparto da solo tantomeno segna su sua iniziativa. Tutti i gol segnati quest'anno sono stati fatti a un cm dalla porta, sempre servito...


Io non sto cercando di metabolizzare l'acquisto ma non concordo neanche con i paragoni con Destro ed Inzaghi. I giocatori che tu citi credo non abbiano realizzato un assist in tutta la loro carriera e Torres poi faceva faticare a segnare pure con alle spalle gente come Hazard e Oscar. Bacca è più altruista di questi, partecipa di più alla manovra (dimostratemi il contrario) e come finalizzatore prepariamoci perchè da quello che ho visto, finale di EL compresa, tende a volte a sbagliare gol simil Robinho. Poi non capisco perchè mi parli di prezzo o del fatto che debba essere servito...Sbaglio o è anche quello che ho scritto sopra? Ripeto a me Bacca non piace, non l'avrei preso ed è costato troppo ma non è il tipo di giocatore che molti descrivono.


----------



## Renegade (29 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Io non sto cercando di metabolizzare l'acquisto ma non concordo neanche con i paragoni con Destro ed Inzaghi. I giocatori che tu citi credo non abbiano realizzato un assist in tutta la loro carriera e Torres poi faceva faticare a segnare pure con alle spalle gente come Hazard e Oscar. Bacca è più altruista di questi, partecipa di più alla manovra (dimostratemi il contrario) e come finalizzatore prepariamoci perchè da quello che ho visto, finale di EL compresa, tende a volte a sbagliare gol simil Robinho. Poi non capisco perchè mi parli di prezzo o del fatto che debba essere servito...Sbaglio o è anche quello che ho scritto sopra? Ripeto a me Bacca non piace, non l'avrei preso ed è costato troppo ma non è il tipo di giocatore che molti descrivono.



Secondo me il paragone Bacca-Torres non sussiste sul nascere... Torres ha vissuto tre anni di oscurità totale, ma non dimentichiamoci cos'è stato. Poi al Milan non segnava ma qualche taglio per favore gli inserimenti altrui lo faceva. Secondo me l'ex-Siviglia è molto sopravvalutato perché è proprio il numero 9 che ti può servire quando hai una squadra tecnica o già rodata. Così rischia di perdersi. Se poi andiamo a vedere le cifre dell'affare è meglio di no... Io a quel punto avrei riscattato Destro a 15 invece di sperperare così. Almeno è più giovane e con più margini di crescita. Tanto Bacca non ti fa reparto da solo. Comunque alla fine il confronto è tra lui e Jackson e penso non sussista paragone neanche qui. Ma per caratteristiche eh. Perché alla fine non mi esalta nessuno dei due. Purtroppo come ho detto ci servirebbe un DS in grado di scovare altro oltre ai soliti nomi


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

Qua possiamo vedere Bacca in versione assistman


----------



## davoreb (22 Settembre 2015)

Ne vogliamo riparlare? forse è ancora presto ma direi che il confronto tra i due è da fare.

Il topic penso che sia stato aperto in mono un po' provocatorio ma ad oggi Bacca si sta mostrando superiore, forse abbiamo sottovalutato il fatto che Jackson Martinez aveva giocato solo in portogallo.

Il tanto bistrattato Torres sta rendendo meglio di lui questa stagione all'atletico.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ne vogliamo riparlare? forse è ancora presto ma direi che il confronto tra i due è da fare.
> 
> Il topic penso che sia stato aperto in mono un po' provocatorio ma ad oggi Bacca si sta mostrando superiore, forse abbiamo sottovalutato il fatto che Jackson Martinez aveva giocato solo in portogallo.
> 
> Il tanto bistrattato Torres sta rendendo meglio di lui questa stagione all'atletico.



Abbiamo indovinato l' acquisto (per caso), non c'è alcun dubbio penso. Strano.


----------



## davoreb (22 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo, faccia da ***.zone (passatemi il termine,serve per farsi capire) che si vede da un km che sa di essere fortissimo...
> Ho guardato su gazzetta tv Colombia-Argentina e ti giuro che ho indovinato chi avrebbe calciato male dei colombiani solo guardandoli in faccia..non sono Nostradamus ma si vedeva da un miglio quelli che andavano sul dischetto con le mutande piene...
> Non dirmi che non la vedevi dalla faccia la differenza tra super pippo e gilardino dai..



scusa ma mi fai morire dal ridere.

dalla faccia di Messi vedi che è fortissimo? 

faccia di ronaldinho?

dalla faccia di Boateng vedi che è scarso e invece da quella del fratello vedi che è forte?

e la faccia di Torres è cambiata cosi tanto dal 2008 al 2014?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Bacca vale Destro
> 
> Fine


----------



## Biss (22 Settembre 2015)

Sono contento di affermare che Bacca ci ha letteralmente smentito! Gramde Carlos continua così!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ne vogliamo riparlare? forse è ancora presto ma direi che il confronto tra i due è da fare.
> 
> Il topic penso che sia stato aperto in mono un po' provocatorio ma ad oggi Bacca si sta mostrando superiore, forse abbiamo sottovalutato il fatto che Jackson Martinez aveva giocato solo in portogallo.
> 
> Il tanto bistrattato Torres sta rendendo meglio di lui questa stagione all'atletico.



Ad oggi Bacca assolutamente meglio di Jackson Martinez. E manco io lo credevo. Bene così!


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Settembre 2015)

Bacca partecipa più alla manovra e in questo Milan senza qualità forse meglio lui di JM. Ma come valori assoluti preferisco ancora l'ex Porto


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bacca è quel tipo di giocatore che senza dei terzini di qualità o un centrocampista tecnico/regista è nullo. O lo imbecchi per fargli fare il gol a pochi cm dalla porta o è inutile. Praticamente un Destro internazionale. Non c'è proprio confronto a livello tecnico.





Gliel'avranno detto i numeri


----------



## Djici (22 Settembre 2015)

Non ci avrei mai creduto... eppure l'ho visto giocare dal vivo in Belgio... ma il suo livello si e alzato in modo clamoroso... e pure il suo modo di giocare e cambiato.
Chiedo scusa.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ci avrei mai creduto... eppure l'ho visto giocare dal vivo in Belgio... ma il suo livello si e alzato in modo clamoroso... e pure il suo modo di giocare e cambiato.
> Chiedo scusa.



Normale che sia così, i giocatori danno il meglio sui 28 anni, cioè proprio ora per lui.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gliel'avranno detto i numeri


Non mi sembra di buon gusto quotare un messaggio di mesi e mesi fa, scritto da un utente che non può replicare


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> scusa ma mi fai morire dal ridere.
> 
> dalla faccia di Messi vedi che è fortissimo?
> 
> ...



Per faccia non intendo i lineamenti del volto ma lo sguardo..hai mai notato che la grinta o la paura si leggono negli occhi delle persone?!..per fortuna su bacca mi sbagliavo..l'avevo dato per fallito invece a quanto pare è uno che nel Milan ci può stare


----------



## davoreb (24 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per faccia non intendo i lineamenti del volto ma lo sguardo..hai mai notato che la grinta o la paura si leggono negli occhi delle persone?!..per fortuna su bacca mi sbagliavo..l'avevo dato per fallito invece a quanto pare è uno che nel Milan ci può stare



Si ma questo è un discorso completamente diverso, un giocatore grintoso non è uguale ad un giocatore forte.


----------



## koti (3 Febbraio 2016)

Tutto ciò dimostra quanto sia fuorviante giudicare giocatori in base a video su youtube.


----------

